# My Worst Rabbit Season Ever



## Hare Chaser (Jan 4, 2014)

My favorite time of year is counting down quickly. This year has been the worst for me and do not forget the dog. Managed to get out sunday morning in clinton county on private land. The day started of 2 minutes out the dog hit a wood pile out came a small rabbit at 10 feet away let it go had to pull dog back due to fact it ran up to the house of the individual that allows me to hunt. Walked to next set of brush 100 yds away dog in seen 4 additional rabbits that dog pushed never had a shot, the rabbits ran straight into holes dog was not happy. Hit a few different areas of property had sign but no runs.The snow was still deep and ice layer on top making it hard on myself and the dog. Will this snow ever melt so we can have a good day of rabbit hunting and get the dog some quality runs that she so does want.Hope your hunting has been going better for you than mine.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

No dog but the rabbit hunting has been very good for my son and I. Been out a few times for about and hour each and have taken 13. Havent been out much due to lack of sunny days and snow just being too deep to walk. Hope it picks up for you soon!

Good Huntin!

Ganzer


----------



## 48180 Hunter (Jun 21, 2009)

Runnings been horrible hardest walking I ever remember. Only been out 4 times and got only 48 rabbits for the year. Last year got out more than a dozen times and killed 149.


----------



## rightnow (Jun 12, 2010)

Yep. We killed100 last year and 45 this year. Yesterday was the first day I hunted since the 1st week of January. Early on, dogs broke through every 3rd or 4th step and by 10:30, none of it would hold them up. There's still at least 20 inches of snow in the woods in southeast Michigan. If you get out in it, you'd better be in shape. I'm afraid this season's a wrap. Time for turkeys. I would feel bad killing any rabbits that managed to make it through this crap.


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

Found this old pic of a buddy and I,great hound and great weekend the glory days


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice picture but a cleaning nightmare! LOL I hate cleaning rabbits and I have a bunch in my freezer waiting to be picked up by someone who wants them.

Ganzer


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah this winter sucks. I've been out more than ever this year because I have had free time. But.hard to walk only killed about 15 rabbits all year but I stopped jump shooting as i have gotten my first dog. I still go even though its tough on both of us. She runs a couple no matter what.. gonna go out this evening and I am not taking my 22 I tried that yesterday 10 shells later and no rabbit

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

lottsa times we wouldn't even shoot on the first go round just so the hounds could have fun too


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I hear that there is rabbits everywhere in the UP. Just leave the dog at home the wolves have found that beagles are pretty tastey.


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

Never been for rabbits. Thinkin bout goin for the first time this weekend. Gladwin state game area any good to start?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

It's been tough here! Hunting without a dog and snowshoes were a must. I quit almost a month ago because the rabbits were just skin and bones.


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

Martinp26 said:


> Never been for rabbits. Thinkin bout goin for the first time this weekend. Gladwin state game area any good to start?


 smaller woodlots might be better,think brush,piles and such,most of the that area off 3 rivers road is deer country,I never did any good there,better off cody esty if ya find the right cover


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

plugger said:


> It's been tough here! Hunting without a dog and snowshoes were a must. I quit almost a month ago because the rabbits were just skin and bones.



Skin, and bones here too.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I haven't noticed a difference in size this year. mine are still plump but they just are harder to find. they are under the snow and I don't mean just under the brush I mean in tunnels 25 inches under where we are walking. I am curious as to if this weather will hurt or help the population for next season. as there hasn't been as many killed by hunters this year. I know guys that got me into it and they didn't even go out more than once or twice. educated beaglers seem real particular about the weather. I just go out whenever I cant. either way I have learned a lot this year. I cant wait to get that good first inch of fresh powder next year. I am already dreaming


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Not the best year for me and the hawk. Just didn't get out near as much as I usually do. We did get out and the bird did good every time so it could have been worse. Its my last season with this hawk going to release him sometime next month. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

I haven't taken the plunge through the knee deep snow at all this year either. Even after a couple days of warm weather the pack was up to my knees and now with the snow yesterday, my hopes of a decent walk are over!

But I will still try and get out once before the season ends!


----------



## rainyday (Oct 20, 2011)

Bad weather for running this year for sure stop carrying a gun years ago it's all about the hounds to me,Don't forget to leave some seed they should be breeding @ anytime now.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 8, 2011)

Went out with the young dog and my son Saturday and Sunday. Saturday was better for scent but on both days all 6 rabbits we jumped and started running went directly to holes. Hunted 2 different spots with the same results.


----------

